# Nelson is at again. 530i build log take 2. Project Individual V.2



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Let me start by giving the link to the first build. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nstall-gallery/91545-2005-530i-build-log.html

A lot of people think we are crazy for redoing this set up but wait till you see what we have in store for Project Individual V.2. 

Here's one of the reasons for the revamp. The Brax Matrix MX4. 2 of these will be replacing the 3 Tru's. From the shipping box to the amplifier itself it just screams high end.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa... Like seriously. Whoa...


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

and?.... 









 sub'd


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Let's get building.

The new trunk set up will highlight the fused distribution block and DSP. We are either going to run the Helix C-DSP or ARC PS8, which ever comes out first.

I started by making the enclosures for the DSP and fuse block.










As you can see it will mimic the styling of the subwoofer enclosure from the original build.

I also started the full trunk Alcantara treatment with wrapping the side panels.



















Here's the side panels glassed up.





































After that I moved onto the new racks for the amplifiers. Here's all metal cut and mocked up ready for welding.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Night time welding.










All done. Nelson getting some love from my friend that did the welding. O yea! This was at 4am 



















Some undercoating spray and they're ready to go.



















Here's the trunk as it is now. It's starting to take shape. Next up is the tube for the amp rack.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't read German, but are those 4x275 watt? 

EDIT: just found the us link on your build log 

Love the box. The wife loves my cigar boxes. I wonder if she'd flip if I showed her those


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

pocket5s said:


> I don't read German, but are those 4x275 watt?
> 
> Love the box. The wife loves my cigar boxes. I wonder if she'd flip if I showed her those


You are correct. We are doubling the power over the last system. Looking forward to the increased output

Yea. I don't think Nelson is giving up those boxes, but yea they're sick


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice! Can't wait to see more. I wish I could weld


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Subscribed. Very cool so far. Drooling over the gear!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work...but the C-DSP is out and has been out for a couple months


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Russ, just when I thought you couldnt make that trunk any pretttier, I think you may just have outdone yourself this time man! Looks awesome so far!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Nice work...but the C-DSP is out and has been out for a couple months


AFAIK is still not available in states. From what I read it's available in a coupe of markets overseas. Somebody is getting a phone call tonight


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

lookin good bois!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> AFAIK is still not available in states. From what I read it's available in a coupe of markets overseas. Somebody is getting a phone call tonight


Ive never been there but Im pretty sure Alabama is part of the United States

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1519332-post177.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nced/109253-helix-dsp-whos-got-answers-8.html


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

on a side note, those brax Tshirts are some of THE most comfortable shirts EVER!
I still wear mine that I got when I was on Team Brax and ran the Graphic comps.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Ive never been there but Im pretty sure Alabama is part of the United States
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1519332-post177.html
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nced/109253-helix-dsp-whos-got-answers-8.html



That was a special circumstance. They are not selling stateside just yet.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Ive never been there but Im pretty sure Alabama is part of the United States
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1519332-post177.html
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nced/109253-helix-dsp-whos-got-answers-8.html


I'm familiar with Erin's circumstances on how he was able to get his. Its still the only C-dsp in the states. The Brax India distributor has it in stock but i can wait till it officially becomes available.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> I'm familiar with Erin's circumstances on how he was able to get his. Its still the only C-dsp in the states. The Brax India distributor has it in stock but i can wait till it officially becomes available.


Last I checked its pretty readily available in most of Europe as well.
and my last correspondence in like Jan with Rico, the Brax Distributor via RF was that it was available for order.maybe they are revising it again...I dunno

The ARC piece will be nice. I am going in the same direction. holdin out for the PS8 but Helix as a back up options.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Last I checked its pretty readily available in most of Europe as well.
> and my last correspondence in like Jan with Rico, the Brax Distributor via RF was that it was available for order.maybe they are revising it again...I dunno
> 
> The ARC piece will be nice. I am going in the same direction. holdin out for the PS8 but Helix as a back up options.


Trust ive exhausted every option on getting one but i couldn't. They had another delay about 6-8 weeks ago and said it was not going to be available until after SBN.

PS8 is indeed a nice piece. I heard a couple of cars with it in SBN.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

In some of the pics in your other (original) thread, you have the Brax amps pictured with a Mosconi 6 to 8. What are you doing with that?

Jay


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks great so far. I'm looking forward to keeping track of this one. Are you still going with the same front end or should we be prepared for changes there too?
Any problems with alt whine mounting the amps above the battery? If not I might have to rethink my current amp rack.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> In some of the pics in your other (original) thread, you have the Brax amps pictured with a Mosconi 6 to 8. What are you doing with that?
> 
> Jay


We were thinking about running that but decided to go with the Helix C-DSP or ARC PS8. Nelson also wanted to show the size difference.



minibox said:


> Looks great so far. I'm looking forward to keeping track of this one. Are you still going with the same front end or should we be prepared for changes there too?
> Any problems with alt whine mounting the amps above the battery? If not I might have to rethink my current amp rack.


Keeping the same front end. I think you would have to pry the Dyn's from Nelson's dead cold hands before he gave them up. I'm going to be making new grille thou. 

If you're taking about the enclosures on the sides of the trunk that's for the DSP (driver's side) and the fused power distribution (passenger's side). The amps are going in the spare tire well like before.

Russ,


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> on a side note, those brax Tshirts are some of THE most comfortable shirts EVER!
> I still wear mine that I got when I was on Team Brax and ran the Graphic comps.


Mic, back off, I called dibs on the tshirts already!


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome setup. This is one killer install. I'm jealous of those Brax amps

Keep up the great work.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

chithead said:


> Whoa... Like seriously. Whoa...


what he said


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Mic, back off, I called dibs on the tshirts already!


I already has one and its very comfy...if I were him Id keep it


----------



## mr sideways (Nov 9, 2011)

i was thinking of getting a MX4 but i have just found out the price, i have changed my mind!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

mr sideways said:


> i was thinking of getting a MX4 but i have just found out the price, i have changed my mind!


That's the price you have to pay for something that is one of the best amp right now... 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> I already has one and its very comfy...if I were him Id keep it


Mic, Y u gotta ruin it for me??? He dont wanna give to me anymore!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

C-DSP has been delayed again. Looking atleast 5 months


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> C-DSP has been delayed again. Looking atleast 5 months


So just run the P DSP till it comes out since you already have it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Was it designed by the same people who designed (sic) the 12TW5 or the HD1200/1? (One of which never came out, the other was like a year late after being announced.) hehehe

I hear the PS8 is only about 60 days out...

Jay


----------



## xx carmozome (Feb 3, 2012)

nepl29 said:


> I'm familiar with Erin's circumstances on how he was able to get his. Its still the only C-dsp in the states. The Brax India distributor has it in stock but i can wait till it officially becomes available.


Aaaah, so it was you who visited our FB page https://www.facebook.com/helixandbraxindia and liked it! Hi Nelson!! I am surprised the C-DSP is not yet available stateside and we have it in stock here! Great build, Nelson. Will be following this thread 

Agree with jayhalwkblk. Run the P-DSP until you can get the C!


----------



## Vikram Sharma (Mar 17, 2012)

nepl29 said:


> C-DSP has been delayed again. Looking atleast 5 months


Probably because RF people don't want to launch the C-DSP till the bluetooth module is ready. Once the bluetooth module is ready there will be some control of the DSP via android OS.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

xx carmozome said:


> Aaaah, so it was you who visited our FB page https://www.facebook.com/helixandbraxindia and liked it! Hi Nelson!! I am surprised the C-DSP is not yet available stateside and we have it in stock here! Great build, Nelson. Will be following this thread
> 
> Agree with jayhalwkblk. Run the P-DSP until you can get the C!


Yes it was me 
The only reason i bought the P-dsp was because we were trying to have the car ready for Spring Break Nationals. If the C-dsp is not out by the time the build is almost complete i'm going with either PS8 or 6to8.


----------



## Vikram Sharma (Mar 17, 2012)

nepl29 said:


> Yes it was me
> The only reason i bought the P-dsp was because we were trying to have the car ready for Spring Break Nationals. If the C-dsp is not out by the time the build is almost complete i'm going with either PS8 or 6to8.



Can we help you with the C-DSP in any which way .


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice fab work, the amp guts look simply amazing


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I know it's been a while since an update but we are back to it.


Custom LED strands. 





















I used OEM BMW style quick disconnects for ease of removal in case of failure.





















Next up was adding some reserve power. The orginial enclosure design took in account for the addition of the BatCaps on the side. Since we are revamping everything plus adding more amplification power it made seen to add them now.







































More tomorrow.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Impressive build as usual Russ. Are you in the new shop yet?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

slowsedan01 said:


> Impressive build as usual Russ. Are you in the new shop yet?


THX. Well about the new shop (I actually need to add this to the Florida meet) one of my friend's backed out of the deal so it won't be happening and I'm still at my same location. Still looking for a new place but either way we will have a place for the meet.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Before everything can go back in a little wire rerouting is in order. Plus pics for competition. Also plenty of Hush Mat Quiet Tape was used. I can't get enough of this stuff. I'm addicted. 
















































After long last the sub enclosure is back in the car.












It's getting there. Some final touches are needed on the enclosure then I can move onto something else.


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

killer amps...brax rocks


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Octave said:


> Before everything can go back in a little wire rerouting is in order. Plus pics for competition. Also plenty of Hush Mat Quiet Tape was used. I can't get enough of this stuff. I'm addicted.
> 
> After long last the sub enclosure is back in the car.
> 
> ...


My gosh man, you do it right. Installers like you don't come around often.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

bump for bmw, brax, killer welding...


but also for the Tshirt banter!! haha!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Non-system update time 

I'm retrofitting M5 active seats and replacing my gray dash for a black one  Rears seats are also black, forgot to take a pic


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent work!

Type of stuff I like to see.

Keep it coming.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

hey, russ is this car going to be at the meet,i would love to hear it?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Sub'd


----------



## War Bandit NZL (Jun 10, 2011)

minibox said:


> Looks great so far. I'm looking forward to keeping track of this one. Are you still going with the same front end or should we be prepared for changes there too?
> Any problems with alt whine mounting the amps above the battery? If not I might have to rethink my current amp rack.




Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry just saw this..Front end will not change. I love the sound of the Esotars2 drivers. No Alt whine.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking great so far!! any updates?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys. Its time for a little update

2-Tone Interior is completely done  


























































Who likes LEDs?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The lighting effects in the trunk are very cool.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Impressive work. I am looking forward to seeing and even moreso hearing this one in a little less than a month from now. I am hoping that Octave has a few more vehicles to take a listen to as well. I know I sure love their brand lineup that is listed here


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Wish I would have thought to build for my PS8 to run up and down like yours. Much easer to run/connect interconnects.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Seriously, awesome build. So clean, looking forward to more!


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

love the perf metal over plexi look


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very Nice...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Russ, I still want to hear those dyn's, when r u going to let me hear it?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Bout freakin time Nelson LOL!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> Bout freakin time Russ LOL!



Fixed.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Fixed.


LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

nepl29 said:


> LMFAO:laugh:


You guys are just too funny.

On a side note, when would make a good time to hear this one for you Nelson? ie. what days of the week and or time of day works best?

Still waiting to hear anything from the Octave Audio shop in email or PM on what might be hearable there when I am down in January. I will probably just show up if I don't hear anything but I guess I am a planner and our time down there will be limited so I'm trying to line up some stuff as best I can.

On a professional level, this looks to be a very unique take on false floor for those amps. Should look very cool when fully completed.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

james2266 said:


> You guys are just too funny.
> 
> On a side note, when would make a good time to hear this one for you Nelson? ie. what days of the week and or time of day works best?
> 
> ...


James,

I keep forgetting to reply to your email. Will do tonight. I'm off on weekends. If anything i can leave the car at the shop for you the demo if im happen to be working.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

nepl29 said:


> James,
> 
> I keep forgetting to reply to your email. Will do tonight. I'm off on weekends. If anything i can leave the car at the shop for you the demo if im happen to be working.


Hey no prob. I meant that as just a gentle reminder I know we are all busy this time of year and that certainly includes me right now too. Yesterday was the day from hell. Woke up to go to work and the damned vehicle wouldn't start. I guess I shouldn't of been tuning quite so long in -15 C temp Lucky for me I had a co-worker that happened to be working that lives right around the corner from me. Top that off, I get home and my damned hot water tank wasn't working again (had fixed just this past summer). Anyways, got it all fixed today and last night. I now have a battery charger/booster for those days I tune too long which seems to be far too often lately I keep hoping one of these times I will get it to my liking.:laugh: I think some new drivers might be needed for that ultimately however. A nice set of larger midbasses (8inch+) for one. Got my eyes on two possibilities and I hope to hear one of them when I am down there. The Dyn mw182. I am really hoping that Octave has a vehicle with a set in them. Might be wishing for a bit much there however. Really looking forward to your vehicle however maybe even more. If I stick with a 6 incher, that ES650 is at the top of the list for me (would have to save for a bit probably however).


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nobody in the area that i know of has the MW182. My car is probably the only car you gonna be able to demo while you're here. There's a couple if guys with Focal/Mosconi systems but they're usually super busy. If you can fit the MW182, do it! If you can't you won't regret going with the 650s.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

nepl29 said:


> Nobody in the area that i know of has the MW182. My car is probably the only car you gonna be able to demo while you're here. There's a couple if guys with Focal/Mosconi systems but they're usually super busy. If you can fit the MW182, do it! If you can't you won't regret going with the 650s.


That is a shame but understandable as it is not an overly often done thing it seems. I was just hoping to hear what they can do for myself. I will have wheels while I'm there and will be going over to Tampa for at least one day for some beach time amongst other things. Maybe I'll find another somebody over there with something like that. Fitting it is something I am still unsure of but maybe Octave will have one at his shop to at least take a close up look at it in person. Maybe take some measurements to bring back with me too. It is a fair amount of money to put out so I would want to be certain it will fit before jumping for a set. I do have a few more ideas from other manufacturers too - one of them being Rainbow as well which it appears you have a bunch for sale. How are the 8 inchers from that company anyways? I am unfamiliar with much from that Brand. Are there any good 8s that are in the upper end of their lineup? I have been told by many that my current Hertz ML165 is going to be hard to beat by just about any other 6-7 incher so I am hesitant to go for another in the same size category. I am very curious as to exactly how the ES650 does however. I will get a good listen to those. Looking forward to that.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> If you can fit the MW182, do it!


From Tons of experience with these .. I absolutely concur !


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> From Tons of experience with these .. I absolutely concur !


Care to elaborate in PM as I don't wish to derail this thread anymore than I already have. Yours is an opinion I value VERY highly. I would love your description of how it compares to others and what I am gaining exactly by going with it. Even more important for me would be any negatives if any that I might concur outside of more difficult installation possibly.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

james2266 said:


> That is a shame but understandable as it is not an overly often done thing it seems. I was just hoping to hear what they can do for myself. I will have wheels while I'm there and will be going over to Tampa for at least one day for some beach time amongst other things. Maybe I'll find another somebody over there with something like that. Fitting it is something I am still unsure of but maybe Octave will have one at his shop to at least take a close up look at it in person. Maybe take some measurements to bring back with me too. It is a fair amount of money to put out so I would want to be certain it will fit before jumping for a set. I do have a few more ideas from other manufacturers too - one of them being Rainbow as well which it appears you have a bunch for sale. How are the 8 inchers from that company anyways? I am unfamiliar with much from that Brand. Are there any good 8s that are in the upper end of their lineup? I have been told by many that my current Hertz ML165 is going to be hard to beat by just about any other 6-7 incher so I am hesitant to go for another in the same size category. I am very curious as to exactly how the ES650 does however. I will get a good listen to those. Looking forward to that.


Russ aka Octave does not have any in stock. I know what he has at the shop  I would not consider the Rainbows 8" in the same category as the MW182. Its mostly for bmw guys wanting to replace their 8' underseat woofers.
I used to own the ML165, its a great midbass driver but on a 2 way set up the 650s is hands down one of the best midrange/midbass driver out there. No comparison.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

james2266 said:


> Care to elaborate in PM as I don't wish to derail this thread anymore than I already have. Yours is an opinion I value VERY highly. I would love your description of how it compares to others and what I am gaining exactly by going with it. Even more important for me would be any negatives if any that I might concur outside of more difficult installation possibly.


You're not derailing the thread brother, its cool. I already know what Don is gonna say . I went thru that same dilemma when i got the 650s. i went with the 650s because i wanted a full esotar2 system. There's no doubt in my mind that on a 3 way set up the MW182 is the way to go.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

nepl29 said:


> Russ aka Octave does not have any in stock. I know what he has at the shop  I would not consider the Rainbows 8" in the same category as the MW182. Its mostly for bmw guys wanting to replace their 8' underseat woofers.
> I used to own the ML165, its a great midbass driver but on a 2 way set up the 650s is hands down one of the best midrange/midbass driver out there. No comparison.


Ah crap, I was really hoping to be able to at least see one in person. Oh well. I kind of thought something like that about the Rainbow 8s. 

I am running a 3 way front and am liking it alot more than the 2 way setup I had. All of the reviews I have seen has the ES650 at or near the top but most of those are using them in a 2 way so I am not 100% that I would be getting all of their benefits using them in a 3 way setup.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

nepl29 said:


> You're not derailing the thread brother, its cool. I already know what Don is gonna say . I went thru that same dilemma when i got the 650s. i went with the 650s because i wanted a full esotar2 system. There's no doubt in my mind that on a 3 way set up the MW182 is the way to go.


Good to know and thanks for being understanding. I guess I am just one of those guys that likes to have all the info before dropping his money down on something based on others opinions even if they are greatly informed. 

Speaking of drivers, does Russ happen to have the new Illusion C-8 in stock or even better listen-to able? That is the other driver that I am looking at right now as well. Does it hold a candle? There is also one driver that is still in design phase that has me pretty excited too. That is all I can say on that one - well I can say that it is supposed to be an absolute beast from 50 Hz up to around 2 kHz. It is going to be a little over a 1/2 inch deeper however which could be an issue but it will be quite a bit less wide which could make it work too. Once again, I would be going on what others say and it isn't even available yet It will probably be a number of months until I can truly do anything here anyways. Too damned cold to do installs in the ol' garage this time of year.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

james2266 said:


> Good to know and thanks for being understanding. I guess I am just one of those guys that likes to have all the info before dropping his money down on something based on others opinions even if they are greatly informed.
> 
> Speaking of drivers, does Russ happen to have the new Illusion C-8 in stock or even better listen-to able? That is the other driver that I am looking at right now as well. Does it hold a candle? There is also one driver that is still in design phase that has me pretty excited too. That is all I can say on that one - well I can say that it is supposed to be an absolute beast from 50 Hz up to around 2 kHz. It is going to be a little over a 1/2 inch deeper however which could be an issue but it will be quite a bit less wide which could make it work too. Once again, I would be going on what others say and it isn't even available yet It will probably be a number of months until I can truly do anything here anyways. Too damned cold to do installs in the ol' garage this time of year.


He doesn't  He doesn't really keep a lot of stuff in stock. He doesn't have that kind of shop. He mostly do custom installs where most guys already know what they want.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

nepl29 said:


> He doesn't  He doesn't really keep a lot of stuff in stock. He doesn't have that kind of shop. He mostly do custom installs where most guys already know what they want.


I see. That kind of sucks for me. Is there a good place to demo some nice stuff like what I am looking for in the Central Florida area then (anywhere from Tampa to Fort Lauderdale/Miami areas)?


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

james2266 said:


> Speaking of drivers, does Russ happen to have the new Illusion C-8 in stock or even better listen-to able? That is the other driver that I am looking at right now as well. Does it hold a candle?.




He might. Mine were ordered sometime 2 weeks ago. Who knows though.


----------



## MP1472 (Oct 2, 2012)

love the car (fellow 5 series owner) .. question your new enclosure is it still ib ? And any issues firing through ski hole ? im thiking of a similar setup firing through ski hole. Asewome build though


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

MP1472 said:


> love the car (fellow 5 series owner) .. question your new enclosure is it still ib ? And any issues firing through ski hole ? im thiking of a similar setup firing through ski hole. Asewome build though


Yes still IB , no issues firing thru ski hole.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Any updates Nelson?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys, system is pretty much done. I'm having some non system issues with the car( MOST network) so we had to remove everything in the trunk. Russ is in the middle of reinstalling the system.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

nepl29 said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates guys, system is pretty much done. I'm having some non system issues with the car( MOST network) so we had to remove everything in the trunk. Russ is in the middle of reinstalling the system.



I really feel for all the issues you have been having with the car. I was really looking forward to hearing this vehicle while I was down there. I did get to hear Steve's Big Meat however so I did get a listen to the Esotar midrange and tweet combo. Maybe I will get to hear yours the next trip we make down there. Yes, we loved it down there so much that we are already planning a return trip. I am really going to try to get 2 weeks down there next time and I'm going to try to get to SBN next year (2014). If you happen to know the date of this event for next year, I would be super grateful as I have to book it now actually.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

nepl29 said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates guys, system is pretty much done. I'm having some non system issues with the car( MOST network) so we had to remove everything in the trunk. Russ is in the middle of reinstalling the system.


Super sucky. The MOST network can really be a friggin pain!
What was wrong with it?

Wish I could hear your vehicle, the Esotars are one of the few drivers left I need to hear that I have not already.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tnutt19 said:


> Super sucky. The MOST network can really be a friggin pain!
> What was wrong with it?
> 
> Wish I could hear your vehicle, the Esotars are one of the few drivers left I need to hear that I have not already.


They are impressive to say the least. The thing that really amazed me about them is how laid back they were. Distance to stage and stage width/depth were amazing. This could of been alot to do with Steve's impressive tuning and install techniques as well. I wish I had half the skill of some of the guys down there. Actually, I just wish I had some guys near me with this kind of knowledge to learn from. Oh well, if all goes well, just over a year and maybe I will learn a ton more.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

james2266 said:


> I really feel for all the issues you have been having with the car. I was really looking forward to hearing this vehicle while I was down there. I did get to hear Steve's Big Meat however so I did get a listen to the Esotar midrange and tweet combo. Maybe I will get to hear yours the next trip we make down there. Yes, we loved it down there so much that we are already planning a return trip. I am really going to try to get 2 weeks down there next time and I'm going to try to get to SBN next year (2014). If you happen to know the date of this event for next year, I would be super grateful as I have to book it now actually.


Hi James, I'm very sorry you didn't get to demo the car  next time you come down I promise I will make sure you get to hear it. I have no idea on the date for SBN 2014 but as soon as I do I'll let you know. You definetly need at least a full week to come to Florida for vacation.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

nepl29 said:


> Hi James, I'm very sorry you didn't get to demo the car  next time you come down I promise I will make sure you get to hear it. I have no idea on the date for SBN 2014 but as soon as I do I'll let you know. You definetly need at least a full week to come to Florida for vacation.


So true and I appreciate your thoughtfulness. We were down for 7 days but it was more like 6 due to flights. We ended up putting over 500 miles on the rental we had so this trip became more of a scouting trip for us. From this trip we now know where we want to spend some time next time. We absolutely loved St. Augustine for one and will be spending alot more time there next time. Thinking we will do one week in the Daytona area for SBN and St. Augustine as it is much closer than Orlando was to that. The other week I think we will try to get in the Sarasota area as everyone speaks really highly of that area and we never got to see it this time. Should be a tonne of fun and I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Tnutt19 said:


> Super sucky. The MOST network can really be a friggin pain!
> What was wrong with it?
> 
> Wish I could hear your vehicle, the Esotars are one of the few drivers left I need to hear that I have not already.


CIC is not communicating with Combox. So right now I can only play CDs and Radio. No Bluetooth, iPod, Apps, Internet, etc..


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a couple of non system updates.

Upgraded to M5 brakes, new wheels and custom blackout tailights.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

As you guys can see Russ out did himself!! The attention to detail is amazing. Just freaking beautiful!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I love the car.
I love the wheels.
I love te instal.










Big RESPECT dude for you work


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

robolop said:


> I love the car.
> I love the wheels.
> I love te instal.
> 
> ...


This mean a lot! Me and Russ are huge fans of your work Sir! Glad you like it!!!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks incredible Neslon!! thanks for posting updates so quickly! He does amazing work!
Sucks about the Combox not communicating, I am in the process of moving my stock nav/radio unit to my trunk and hiding out of the way to install a P99 in my dash Fingers crossed, I am 99 percent sure I have all the wiring right so far. 
Once again I am super impressed! Any impressions on the little listening time you have had about the Matrix amp vs the Tru tech you had before?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Tnutt19 said:


> Looks incredible Neslon!! thanks for posting updates so quickly! He does amazing work!
> Sucks about the Combox not communicating, I am in the process of moving my stock nav/radio unit to my trunk and hiding out of the way to install a P99 in my dash Fingers crossed, I am 99 percent sure I have all the wiring right so far.
> Once again I am super impressed! Any impressions on the little listening time you have had about the Matrix amp vs the Tru tech you had before?


Glad you like it bro! Steve did a quick tune a couple of weeks ago and it sounded Amazing. I just wanted to make sure there were no problems with the PS8. Found zero problems. I can't really compare it to the Tru's , I had the MS8 with it and as you know I never really had any midbass now I do


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Looking real Good !!! Would Love to Hear, Awesome work from Octave.
Thanks for Sharing Nelson


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

nepl29 said:


> Glad you like it bro! Steve did a quick tune a couple of weeks ago and it sounded Amazing. I just wanted to make sure there were no problems with the PS8. Found zero problems. I can't really compare it to the Tru's , I had the MS8 with it and as you know I never really had any midbass now I do


Ya man hard not to like it, flawless in and out and excellent choice of gear.
Im glad you like what you heard so far, sounds like it was worth the investment.
Whenever I am out your way on business I will let you know cause i would love to hear your setup and see it in person!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

robolop said:


> I love the car.
> I love the wheels.
> I love te instal.
> 
> ...


Yes. As Nelson said this means a lot and made my day. Hoping to have a done stamp on it by the end of the week.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> Looking real Good !!! Would Love to Hear, Awesome work from Octave.
> Thanks for Sharing Nelson


Thanks Mark, you should come to SBN


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Tnutt19 said:


> Ya man hard not to like it, flawless in and out and excellent choice of gear.
> Im glad you like what you heard so far, sounds like it was worth the investment.
> Whenever I am out your way on business I will let you know cause i would love to hear your setup and see it in person!


No problem bro, just let me know when you're in town.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Bout Freakin Time!!!!! I see only one weak link in the whole install......... But it is not with the build quality.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Bout Freakin Time!!!!! I see only one weak link in the whole install......... But it is not with the build quality.


I knew you were gonna say that, Lol Im expecting a post from Don by tomorrow morning lol


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Looks great Nelson! I hope your not too upset about the damage. Turns out I shouldnt have been chauffeuring Russ around to the various MLK festivals after consuming so much, "YAK" I think its called.....

I think the bent hoop on your wheel can be hammered out. I'll balance out just fine! Throw a little Mothers brand dent remover on it and your good to go!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I know nothing........


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Well if the MOST system worked I wouldnt have had to keep looking down to play and replay the driving miss daisy theme song you requested......


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

falstaff said:


> Well if the MOST system worked I wouldnt have had to keep looking down to play and replay the driving miss daisy theme song you requested......


LMFAO


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

this is very nice all the gear seems to flow with the car nicely.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> I knew you were gonna say that, Lol Im expecting a post from Don by tomorrow morning lol


I dont think he will say anything. Then again he probably will LOL!!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

and with MOST issues makes me glad I still don't have my E60 but I do miss the driving aspect of the car though. But miss the power of my E55


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Love the concaved look for the rims!!

The Ps8 looks dead gorgeous in there!!

Why do you have two black computers in your trunk? j/k brah!! Damn those Brax Matrix amps look like beasts man!!!

Hope to see you at SBN this year!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> and with MOST issues makes me glad I still don't have my E60 but I do miss the driving aspect of the car though. But miss the power of my E55


It sucks big time, been working on this for the past 2-3 weeks. Hopefully I can get it fix this week. I still can't believe you sold your E55


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Love the concaved look for the rims!!
> 
> The Ps8 looks dead gorgeous in there!!
> 
> ...


Thanks my nizzle! No excuses bro, SBN or we're no longer friends. F school, lol j/k


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> It sucks big time, been working on this for the past 2-3 weeks. Hopefully I can get it fix this week. I still can't believe you sold your E55


I can't either but it was time. I had to make a sacrifice and the car was it. Hopefully soon I will have another fun ride.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Finished pics please... and a review needed!!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Bimmer didn't do too bad for its first competition 

Will come back later with my thoughts. I had a great weekend, met a lot cool guys.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^

Yes this weekend was great. There's some room for improvement but everyone loved the car and how it sounded. 

I would like to thank Fred from Arc for being very supportive. He gave me some good solid faith in the Arc brand and you will see where that faith is placed in the coming future.



To Mr Steve Head I would like to thank for great tuning, giving great tips, being very entertaining and a VERY BAD influence. Me and Nelson don't need any ideas and he was full of them.

Emilios and DynAudio came through with superb product and support. There's no question why they're at the top. 

Lastly Nelson. He keeps pushing me and I keep pushing him. We are either good for each other or bad. But in case it seems to be working.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

wow!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sooooo, were there any trophies left after you were done? Oh yeah.... 2nd place 

Congrats on a great showing!


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn nice install! I'm just starting on my 535 e60 don't have a plan layed out for what goes where yet just gathering up equipment right now.


----------

